# Overshoes vs winter boots



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

OK so it's headed for colder times here in the southern hemishpere. Where I live doesn't get super cold, and I have a pair of overshoes, but when it gets down under 0 celcius my feet get pretty cold still. For those that have them how much (if at all) better are things like gore-tex/thermal riding shoes in the cold and/or wet?


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

mik_git said:


> OK so it's headed for colder times here in the southern hemishpere. Where I live doesn't get super cold, and I have a pair of overshoes, but when it gets down under 0 celcius my feet get pretty cold still. For those that have them how much (if at all) better are things like gore-tex/thermal riding shoes in the cold and/or wet?


Everyone's different, of course, but my experience is that dedicated winter shoes are a lot more convenient than overshoes, and do a better job of keeping out rain and slush. I ride Sidi shoes, and they're fine for the temps you're describing, but not much lower (for me, YMMV). Lake makes nice shoes, and I just plunged for a pair because they're supposed to be warmer, and because they're available in my size (I have very large feet).

One thing is this: Buy shoes that are a size, or even two sizes, larger, to leave room for socks.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I commute a lot. I started out using neoprene shoe covers. I'd go through a pair a season. They worked reasonably well, but were a PITA to take on and off twice a day. I bought a pair of Sidi winter shoes -- this is like 20 years ago when they were the only company making winter shoes. They worked as well as the covers, and were a lot more convenient. Last year, I bought a pair of Lake 303's. These things are much warmer, but pretty heavy duty. I think a big feature of the Lake shoes are the insole. I bought a spare pair and put them in my Sidi's. I wear the Sidis when its cool out and the Lakes when its cold out. They're not cheap, but winter shoes last forever.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

SO winter boots it is then. Of course the next issue is, Australia, what's a winter boot? So I'll be buying online (which will also save a ton of cash)


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

From my experience, there is no way overshoes, neoprene covers or anything like that will keep your feet as warm as a pair of dedicated winter cycling shoes. 

I got a pair of 45NRTH Japanthers. Expensive, but well worth it:

https://45nrth.com/products/japanther


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Got some NW extreme RR GTX's, seem comfy and warm...geez they're hard to get on and off, remind me of my old Nike Mowabbs only worser


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

I bought a pair of Northwave Fahrenheit GTX on sale at a local shop and the difference between that and using covers with my regular shoes is pretty significant. I have been out riding @ 0C and even a little lower and my feet still get cold - but not nearly as cold and it takes much longer for them to get cold too. Like someone above said - leave a little extra room for heavier socks - I typically wear woolly bully's with them.


----------



## davesupra (Jun 19, 2017)

I've been using 45nrth Wolfhammers for the last 2 years. I commute every day and it gets really cold here some days (-20F), and can be very slushy other days. These boots are a little bit clunky feeling but they keep my feet warm when wearing wool socks with them. They only work with SPD cleats so thats another thing to consider, you didn't mention what pedals you use.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

go with the booties for $40 instead of entire pair of boots for $200. 

I have a set of Sidi winter mtb boots (w SPD) but they suck! Not as warm as using booties as we called them - aka overshoes I guess. I just never use those winter shoes at all, they suck (and thus they are like new condition at 15 or 20 years old)

I use pearl izumi booties over my summer riding shoes. There is no extra effort involved because I just leave them on the shoes all winter and spring. Just need to do the velcro at the back of them. For longer rides over 2 hours I throw in a pair of chemical toe warmers above my toes inside the shoes.

It only gets down to about 5C on the colder days here in January. I am still using the booties now and today was 14C

when I lived back east and experienced miserable winters, my trainng buddy and I had custom down-filled booties made for us by a local amish commune. worked great. We'd add electric socks if it was like -10C. still in summer shoes (road shoes or MTB SPD shoes)


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

BCSaltchucker said:


> go with the booties for $40 instead of entire pair of boots for $200.
> 
> I have a set of Sidi winter mtb boots (w SPD) but they suck! Not as warm as using booties as we called them - aka overshoes I guess. I just never use those winter shoes at all, they suck (and thus they are like new condition at 15 or 20 years old)
> 
> ...



Too late, bought some already... but already had some booties, i was fine in my sidi's down to 5C, then booties were fine for a few degrees colder, bt once it gets below 1 or 2 down to -5, then nope, frozen feet. So we;ll see how these goretex, thermal things go.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

BCSaltchucker said:


> go with the booties for $40 instead of entire pair of boots for $200.
> 
> I have a set of Sidi winter mtb boots (w SPD) but they suck! Not as warm as using booties as we called them - aka overshoes I guess.I just never use those winter shoes at all, they suck (and thus they are like new condition at 15 or 20 years old)


Sounds like you just chose the wrong winter bike boots.

I can tell you for a fact that the 45NRTH Japanthers I have are night and day warmer than neoprene booties, overshoes or whatever you want to call them and I have had a lot of different overshoes.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

mik_git said:


> Too late, bought some already... but already had some booties, i was fine in my sidi's down to 5C, then booties were fine for a few degrees colder, bt once it gets below 1 or 2 down to -5, then nope, frozen feet. So we;ll see how these goretex, thermal things go.


makes sense cause you are def in a colder climate than I am.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

BCSaltchucker said:


> go with the booties for $40 instead of entire pair of boots for $200.
> 
> I have a set of Sidi winter mtb boots (w SPD) but they suck! Not as warm as using booties as we called them - aka overshoes I guess. I just never use those winter shoes at all, they suck (and thus they are like new condition at 15 or 20 years old)
> 
> ...


I used a pair of Sidi winter shoes for years. They're better than a regular cycling shoe, and about the same as a neoprene bootie for an hour or so (the length of my commute). After that, they aren't so great. The Lake 303's I bought last year are far away superior to the Sidis, or any neoprene booties I've ever owned. So don't judge all winter shoes with such limited experience. So I have to agree with Lombard here -- you chose the wrong winter boot (except that's pretty much all that was on the market when you and I bought them). Make sure they're not a centimeter too big.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> I used a pair of Sidi winter shoes for years. They're better than a regular cycling shoe, and about the same as a neoprene bootie for an hour or so (the length of my commute). After that, they aren't so great. The Lake 303's I bought last year are far away superior to the Sidis, or any neoprene booties I've ever owned. So don't judge all winter shoes with such limited experience. So I have to agree with Lombard here -- you chose the wrong winter boot (except that's pretty much all that was on the market when you and I bought them). *Make sure they're not a centimeter too big.*


Actually, sizing on the large side is a good idea for warmth. Toe space = insulation.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Lombard said:


> Actually, sizing on the large side is a good idea for warmth. Toe space = insulation.


That was a joke, Dumbard.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

pmf said:


> That was a joke, *Dumbard*.


A very stupid joke at that. No need to go back to the 4th grade with this stuff.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with the Fi'zi:k Artica R5 winter shoes?

Thanks...


----------



## Eliwalton (Mar 3, 2021)

Listen Mik, whenever you want to buy boots for extreme cold conditions, I recommend you to buy the boots that are highly insulated. Because insulated boots can keep your feet warm even in minus temperature. I suggested my friend hunting boots, he is very happy wearing them, as they can even keep feet warm in minus 20 Celsius. According to theboottalk, their are some of the best hunting boots that are made for extreme cold conditions. Hunting boots doesn't mean you always have to wear while hunting, you can wear them anytime, even on a casual walk outside your home.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Eliwalton said:


> Listen Mik, whenever you want to buy boots for extreme cold conditions, I recommend you to buy the boots that are highly insulated. Because insulated boots can keep your feet warm even in minus temperature. I suggested my friend hunting boots, he is very happy wearing them, as they can even keep feet warm in minus 20 Celsius. According to theboottalk, their are some of the best hunting boots that are made for extreme cold conditions. Hunting boots doesn't mean you always have to wear while hunting, you can wear them anytime, even on a casual walk outside your home.


I'm guessing this is a troll post, but if not, I think the OP was looking for boots with bike cleats for clipless pedal riding. Furthermore, the hunting boots you linked are more like wading boots. Those would chafe your knees while riding.


----------



## desaljs (Jun 5, 2015)

For years, I had a set of Specialized winter boots. They worked great, and my feet never got cold. I "upgraded" recently to Sidi, and although I really like these for cold weather riding, they are not as warm as the Specialized shoes I bought years ago. If you find the right cold weather cycling shoes, they will be the best kit you ever purchased. Well worth the time and $$$$.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Lombard said:


> I'm guessing this is a troll post, but if not, I think the OP was looking for boots with bike cleats for clipless pedal riding. Furthermore, the hunting boots you linked are more like wading boots. Those would chafe your knees while riding.


Maybe not trolling, Lombard, some winter bikers use flat pedals with uncleated winter boots. 

I have to say, this was the option I rode this past winter, riding an old mountain bike with studded tires, and it worked well for me. These rides weren't really "road" rides, though, because I'd pedal harder, and go slower (often not even bothering with a helmet) for not as many miles; more like mountain biking, IME. I used Shimano flats with the shorter pins, and they did fine.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

xxl said:


> Maybe not trolling, Lombard, some winter bikers use flat pedals with uncleated winter boots.
> 
> I have to say, this was the option I rode this past winter, riding an old mountain bike with studded tires, and it worked well for me. These rides weren't really "road" rides, though, because I'd pedal harder, and go slower (often not even bothering with a helmet) for not as many miles; more like mountain biking, IME. I used Shimano flats with the shorter pins, and they did fine.


True about flat pedals. I use those for mountain biking at any season. My questioning was:

1) I believe the OP was looking for a cleated boot

2) Those hunting boots in the link come up high enough to interfere with pedalling unless you are a very casual rider.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I'm guessing this is a troll post, but if not,


Spam post, as in advertising. It's better to just report it so that it gets deleted instead having more members read and click on the link which is exactly what such poster wanted.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> Spam post, as in advertising. It's better to just report it so that it gets deleted instead having more members read and click on the link which is exactly what such poster wanted.


I don't think it's a spam post. And in case you didn't notice, xxl replied to me and he also happens to be a super moderator. I'm sure he'll take care of anything he suspects is fishy.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Well for the record, I had my Northwave Extreme RR GTX for a season, they were really good, but after the first year they STANK, liek really bad, GF wouldn't have them in the house and I agreed they were terrible. (side note: I have plenty of other goretex stuff, jackets, trail runners, road runners and hiking boots and no issues with them).
Then they turned all moldy, so got bined. Dunno what happened to them, but it was bad.
So then I got some Sidi Frost goretex, figured I'd try just using mtb shoes on both the road and mtb as my normal shoes on both are Sidi's, but I didn't like them at all.
So then got some Mavic Cosmic Thermo's, which are great, could have gone up half a size, but otherwise brilliant. Keep my feet warm and dry and are comfortable too...so much so I ened up getting some Crossmax Thermo's as well, but 1/2 size bigger and they are perfect for winter mtbing.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I don't think it's a spam post. And in case you didn't notice, xxl replied to me and he also happens to be a super moderator. I'm sure he'll take care of anything he suspects is fishy.


I've reported posts like that (new member dredging a long dormant thread as the first post with a link to sales site) bunch of times and the next thing I noticed was the post deleted and the thread went back to dormant status.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

mik_git said:


> but after the first year they STANK, liek really bad,


Clorox mixed in a bucket of water, leave the shoes in for 10 minutes, then rise with water. Worked for my stinkin sneakers before.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bvber said:


> Clorox mixed in a bucket of water, leave the shoes in for 10 minutes, then rise with water. Worked for my stinkin sneakers before.


Or just wait for a warm sunny day, leave them out in the sun for the day.


----------

